# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - syksy 2015

## zige94

21.9.

Andersson #13 /2+2A (Ikarus E94F rämä), vyötärövyöt ja buscom matkakorttilukijakin löytyi, lämmöt täysillä ja kuljettaja ei voinut vaikuttaa asiaan.

Unohtui mainita että kiinnostaisi tietää viisaammilta, jos olisi tietoa: miksi kyseisessä autossa on turvavyöt (ns. vyötärövyöt mitä näkee esim. yleensä henkilöautojen keskipenkillä) sekä Buscom-kortinlukija.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Unohtui mainita että kiinnostaisi tietää viisaammilta, jos olisi tietoa: miksi kyseisessä autossa on turvavyöt (ns. vyötärövyöt mitä näkee esim. yleensä henkilöautojen keskipenkillä) sekä Buscom-kortinlukija.


HSL-alueen vai Turun Buscom? Ko. autohan (NEY-579) on alunperin Westendin Linjan ja näin ollen pääkaupunkiseudulta, mutta olisiko Buscom kuitenkin Turun versio, mikä oli käytössä ennen nykyistä keltaista leimauslaitetta. Näin itsekin eilen yhdessä Turun bussissa Buscomin vielä paikallaan. Turvavyöt voisi selittää sillä, että ko. autoa on käytetty koululaiskuljetuksissa.

----------


## zige94

> HSL-alueen vai Turun Buscom? Ko. autohan (NEY-579) on alunperin Westendin Linjan ja näin ollen pääkaupunkiseudulta, mutta olisiko Buscom kuitenkin Turun versio, mikä oli käytössä ennen nykyistä keltaista leimauslaitetta. Näin itsekin eilen yhdessä Turun bussissa Buscomin vielä paikallaan. Turvavyöt voisi selittää sillä, että ko. autoa on käytetty koululaiskuljetuksissa.


Ilmeisesti Turun alueen, koska keskellä oli vain ns. lukualue ilman näppäimiä. Kiitos selvennyksestä! Onko nuo keltaset Föli-laitteet tulleet käyttöön Fölin alottaessa olikohan tän vuoden alkupuolella?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ilmeisesti Turun alueen, koska keskellä oli vain ns. lukualue ilman näppäimiä. Kiitos selvennyksestä! Onko nuo keltaset Föli-laitteet tulleet käyttöön Fölin alottaessa olikohan tän vuoden alkupuolella?


No sitten se on turkulainen ja autossa juurikin siitä syystä, että Turussa oli Buscomit käytössä ennen uusia laitteita. Fölihän aloitti jo 1.7.2014 ja tietääkseni laitteet otettiin silloin käyttöön(?).

----------


## jltku

> Onko nuo keltaset Föli-laitteet tulleet käyttöön Fölin alottaessa olikohan tän vuoden alkupuolella?


Keltaiset kortinlukijat tulivat käyttöön FÖLIn aloittaessa 1.7.2014 seutulinjojen busseissa eli silloin siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset korvanneessa FÖLI-liikenteessä. Tuossa aloitusvaiheessa Turun sisäisillä linjoilla oli käytössä vielä Buscomin laitteet (kortinlukijat ja rahastuslaite). Tuon aloituksen jälkeen on vähitellen vanhat laitteet korvattu uusilla Intin rahastuslaitteilla ja keltaisilla kortinlukijolla Turun sisäisilläkin linjoilla. Nyt on saatu kaikkiin FÖLI-busseihin uudet laitteet, eli Buscomit ovat poistuneet Turun liikenteestä.

----------


## 401

Mikähän juttu tämä oikein mahtaa olla? https://flic.kr/p/zw5WCo

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Se on linja-auto!  :Very Happy:  Hah hah...minäkin näin tuon, luulin että oli menossa kauemmas, mutta kilvestä päätellen ei mennyt. Kai tuo seutuliikenteeseen kelpaa, mikä lie vuosimalliltaan.

----------


## Rokko

Toi lauma 6 kpl saapui maanantaina maahan Norjasta. Volvo 8700 B7RLE 2005 1+2 ovet 40 paikkaa turvavöillä.

----------


## bestcarrus

17.10
Ilmoitan vain että vantaan kaivokselan volvolla seisoo 3 turun entistä säffle system 2000 koko valkoisina ja nämä ovat samanlaisia kuin entisen veolian tanskandoggit. Tietääkö kukaan näistä mitään

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eikai muuta vaihtoehtoa, kuin Savonlinjan vanhoja. Onko rekisterit?

----------


## bestcarrus

> Eikai muuta vaihtoehtoa, kuin Savonlinjan vanhoja. Onko rekisterit?


Taisi olla kij alkuisia tai jtn sinne päin ja vieressä seisoi joku savonlinjan uus volvo ja sl-autolinjojen vanha volvo

----------


## Waltsu

4.11.2015 kakkoslinjalla VSB 15.

----------


## Waltsu

> 4.11.2015 kakkoslinjalla VSB 15.


Olikin ilmeisesti Anderssonin omille listoille ilmestynyt 15 - joku Westendin entinen nyt Föli-väreissä. Tietäväiset osannevat tarkentaa. Mutta havainto se oli tämäkin, vaikkakin aavistuksen pielessä...

----------


## hospoti

1511 hajonnut paalupaikan kohdille. Andersson vai kenen lie?

----------


## jltku

> 1511 hajonnut paalupaikan kohdille. Andersson vai kenen lie?


No Anderssonin Draconhan se on...

----------


## 401

Tämmöinen havainto tällä kertaa...

https://flic.kr/p/B1CJSX

----------


## bestcarrus

> Tämmöinen havainto tällä kertaa...
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/B1CJSX


Näenkö  oikein että andersson auto 3 hsl alueelta on siirretty turkuun

----------


## 401

Juuri nyt SL 963 (Scala) linjalla 2A.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:25 ----------

Ja Turkubus 1614 (Volvo 8500) linjalla 2. Nyt on joku poikkeustilanne päällä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:18 ----------

SL 910 (Iveco valkoisissa SL-väreissä) kakkosella.

----------


## JT

Oy Andersson Ab:n sopimus linjalla 2 on purettu: http://www.foli.fi/fi/turku-irtisano...son-abn-kanssa

----------


## Miska

> Juuri nyt SL 963 (Scala) linjalla 2A.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:25 ----------
> 
> Ja Turkubus 1614 (Volvo 8500) linjalla 2. Nyt on joku poikkeustilanne päällä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:18 ----------
> 
> SL 910 (Iveco valkoisissa SL-väreissä) kakkosella.


Fölin sivut kertovat, että joukkoliikennelautakunta on irtisanonut linjojen 2, 2A ja 28 liikennöintisopimuksen Anderssonin kanssa. Liikennettä hoitaa väliaikaisesti SL-Autolinjat ja uuden sopimuksen kilpailutus aloitetaan välittömästi.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei ollu kiinalainen hyvä auto. Linjaa ajaa SL ja Turkubus.

----------


## 034

http://www.turkulainen.fi/artikkeli/...muuttuu-taysin

Tästä on tiedotettu huonosti. Ainakin linjoilla 6 & 7 tulee tilanteita jossa matkustaja haluaa ulos vanhan pysäkin kohdalla. Enään se ei onnistu koska tolppa on poissa. Menee taas hetki kunnes tilanteeseen totutaan

----------


## bestcarrus

Kaverini laittoi kuvan whatsappissa jostain föli 1608 ja autohan on samanlainen kun transdev 741 ja penkitkin samanlaiset joten onko tämä tullut suomeen samasta paikasta ja onko näitä kenties enemmän? 
Ps kun kaverini laittoi turusta mulle kuvia niin etelä suomen linja liikenne 910 o bongattu turus etelän väreil mut nokas föli

----------


## 034

Turussa: 817,910,916,917

----------


## Tenava

> Turussa: 817,910,916,917


Mitä ajetaan autolla 817 on puolituristi iveco ?

----------


## kalle.

> Kaverini laittoi kuvan whatsappissa jostain föli 1608 ja autohan on samanlainen kun transdev 741 ja penkitkin samanlaiset joten onko tämä tullut suomeen samasta paikasta ja onko näitä kenties enemmän?


Onhan niitä Turussa enemmänkin. Tampereellakin ainakin yksi. Kaksiakselisia vastaavia on Tampereella useita. Saattaa toki olla muuallakin. Autot ovat uutena olleet Göteborgissa ajossa GS-bussilla / edeltäjällään. Saman sarjan autoja on yhä myynnissä Vingalla/Terminal G:llä. GS:n entisiä 8700 Volvoja on myös Suomeen tullut, ainakin Tampereelle, Rovaniemelle ja Ouluun.
Svensk Busshistoriasta voi löytää asiasta enemmän tietoa kun hakee esim. GS-bussin kalustoa.

----------


## zige94

14.12.

SL(ESLL) 910/2&2A

----------


## Waltsu

Jalon 24 ei ole enää CityL, vaan on nykyään Vest (ENR-350). Aamulla 15.12.2015 linjalla 18 - ja fiinimmät frouvatkin ihmettelivät outoa penkkijärjestystä. Vara-autoksi tai palvelulinjan autoksi arvelivat.

----------


## zige94

> Jalon 24 ei ole enää CityL, vaan on nykyään Vest (ENR-350). Aamulla 15.12.2015 linjalla 18 - ja fiinimmät frouvatkin ihmettelivät outoa penkkijärjestystä. Vara-autoksi tai palvelulinjan autoksi arvelivat.


Turkubussilla kanssa alkanut Vestejä näkymään täällä, tänään mm. 32/42 sekä 2/2A:lla. Onko noita ollut aikasemmin vai ovatko vasta nyt tulleet käyttöön? Ainakaan huomiota en ole kiinnittänyt.

On muuten palvelun laatu, kaluston kunto sekä aikataulussa pysyminen parantunut huomattavasti Anderssonin menetettyä 2/2A.

----------


## Rokko

Turkubussin  autot eivät aja 32/42 linjaa. Varissuon linjalla on ollut Jalobussin 24.

----------


## tsv56

> Turkubussilla kanssa alkanut Vestejä näkymään täällä, tänään mm. 32/42 sekä 2/2A:lla. Onko noita ollut aikasemmin vai ovatko vasta nyt tulleet käyttöön? Ainakaan huomiota en ole kiinnittänyt.
> 
> On muuten palvelun laatu, kaluston kunto sekä aikataulussa pysyminen parantunut huomattavasti Anderssonin menetettyä 2/2A.



Juu on alkanut näkyä jo vähän pidempäänkin; syksystä 2012 alkaen erinäisiä yksilöitä.

----------


## 034

> Mitä ajetaan autolla 817 on puolituristi iveco ?


2 ja 2A vara peli.

----------


## zige94

Westendin väreissä oleva Scala oli tänään kakkosella, kyljissä Turkubussin tekstit.

----------


## tsv56

> Westendin väreissä oleva Scala oli tänään kakkosella, kyljissä Turkubussin tekstit.


Havainto eiliseltä torstailta samasta 2002 ensi rekisteröidystä Scalasta linjalla 2A. Kyseessä entinen westendiläinen nro 36, KAY-490. Turkubussilla tuo ajaapi kyljessään numero 21.

2/2A linjaparilla päivittäin Savonlinjojen 910, Iveco / Irisbus Crossway LE.

----------


## Waltsu

27.12. V-S Bussipalveluiden nro 13 laski hydrauliikkaöljyt alleen torin kulmalla. Pelastuslaitoksen T41 hoiti puhdistustyöt. Kuva

----------


## zige94

28.12.

TLO #1514 /206, joku uudentyyppinen Iveco 2+2+0 ovilla ja Fölin väreissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> TLO #1514 /206, joku uudentyyppinen Iveco 2+2+0 ovilla ja Fölin väreissä.


Tämä siis:

----------


## Waltsu

Bussien pysäkkinäytöissä on jonkin aikaa näkynyt linjanumeron sijasta linjanimi. Pysäkillä seistessä ei näytöllä siis lue "18 Runosmäki" vaan "Runosmäki-Harittu Runosmäki". Vika taisi ilmetä jo ennen joulua ja esiintyy muillakin linjoilla.

----------


## 034

Olen miettinyt linjanäyttöjä torilla. Siellä on jokus 7 Kaarina *22:34* Voisiko tämä tarkoittanee sitä että se tulee myöhässä. Nimittäin aina kun näyttö päivittyi lisääntyi siinä minuutteja. Ensin oli 32 ja lopuksi taulussa oli tuo 34.

Pysäkkitauluista sen verran että jos se taulu ei saa yhteyttä bussiiin niin se näyttää koko ajan 206 15min esim ST1 pysäkillä Raisiossa kaupunkiin päin. Eli taulu tietää että lähtö on otettu rahastuslaitteelta mutta ei pysty laskemaan etäisyyttä. Nythän taulun pitäisi näyttää se *~* joka tarkoittaa arvioitua pysäkin ohitusaikaa. Eikä lähtöaikaa Kaanaasta esim. bussissa olevan GPS ongelman vuoksi.

----------


## 401

Tamperelainen Länsilinjojen auto 17 @ 403, tänään 12.1.2016. https://flic.kr/p/D5JHEp

----------

